# dentist



## bikergirl (Oct 27, 2007)

I am looking for a good dentist in the paphos area if any one can recommend one I would be very grateful.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

bikergirl said:


> I am looking for a good dentist in the paphos area if any one can recommend one I would be very grateful.


I can thoroughly recommend Dr Lenia Efthymiou in Paphos. Tel 26 94 68 63

http://www.paphosdentist.com


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We use Phillipos Lambrianou. He isn't the cheapest but he is very forward thinking.
He has all the latest equipment and does regular courses on the latest techniques etc.
We went to Dr Lenia once, she had four chairs on the go with minions doing the work while she moved from one to the other telling them what to do. Felt like a cattle market. I prefer to have the organ grinder doing the work not one of the monkeys.


----------



## die7 (Nov 6, 2012)

Never ever had that feeling at Dr Lenia, but as far as I know she doesn't take new patients!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Maybe she does teaching or something only on certain days of the week and we were unlucky to go on one of them.
It was certainly enough to put me off going again.


----------



## bikergirl (Oct 27, 2007)

Thank u for all your help


----------



## H&S (Jun 12, 2013)

We phoned 3 dentists about a month ago, enquiring about costs and time scale for check ups as new patients, and Dr Lenia was the quickest and cheapest option. All three of us have now been and I would definitely recommend her.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

You either love Dr. Lenia or you don't. There is no in between. We personally like Dr. Elena Demetriou and we have tried many in Paphos. She is sweet, gentle and knows what she is doing and does it without any attitude or arrogance.

Paphos Dentist, Dr Elena Demetriou


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> You either love Dr. Lenia or you don't. There is no in between. We personally like Dr. Elena Demetriou and we have tried many in Paphos. She is sweet, gentle and knows what she is doing and does it without any attitude or arrogance.
> 
> Paphos Dentist, Dr Elena Demetriou


Yes we have met Dr. Elena through a Cypriot friend and although we don't use her because we are very happy with Phillipos she is a very nice, kind person.


----------

